
What’s Attacking the Web? A Security Camera in a Colorado Laundromat - gist
https://www.wsj.com/articles/whats-attacking-the-web-a-security-camera-in-a-colorado-laundromat-1490002202
======
gist
I had a system installed at the office a few years ago. After I saw how the
installer (aka 'the guy who really knows and does the tech stuff for us') had
no clue about how to secure it I simply disconnected it from the internet.
Ditto for the internet accessible alarm system (that I paid extra for just for
that purpose). I haven't had a chance to dig in and secure either product so
they sit unused and only on a separate network to this day.

